# Lakers sign two new guys



## Max Air (Sep 14, 2002)

The Lakers agreed to a deal with GUY RUCKER, a center/power forward, and with some Brazilian guard I believe.

Link:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20020918/ap-lakers-rucker.html

and:

it is not translated but here is the link:

http://www.gazetaesportiva.net/ge_noticias/bin/noticia.php?chid=107&nwid=7113


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Training camp fodder


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Training camp fodder


I agree-they just aren't as good as the people we have in camp already.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I can't say anything about Guy Rucker.
But I know a lot about the brazilian guy!!!
His name is Jefferson Sobral, 22 years old.
I only know his height in meters 2,02 m. He is a very fast player with a nice range shoot. He use to play in COC Ribeirão Preto. He can play in PG or SG. I believe he has to work his weight. He told in an enterview that already gain some pounds. And he is working a lot.

As a brazilian and a Laker fan I will hope that he can play in the next season. Only one minute will make me very happy!!!
I will keep my fingers cross


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found a very good link about Jefferson Sobral
http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/jefferson_desouza_sobral.html 
Take a look...


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

How many people are on the roster as of now? are these guys even going ot be actuvated for the season?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Not yet, they will decide who will be activated in the Lakers Preseason games. In Jefferson case, if they don't activate him he will play for the NBDL and could be activated during the year...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If they lock him up for years... wow, they then can trade Shaq 

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Neither of these guys will make the roster. Soumaila Samaki probably won't make the roster either. The Lakers only signed them to little contracts so they can do training camp with LA. They will only be used as tools to help improve Mark Madsen, Samaki Walker, Kareem Rush, and AJ Guyton's game.

This Jefferson guy won't make the team. Can you honestly see the last name of "de Souza Sobral" on the back of an NBA jersey? lol. 

I do think that Guyton will be on the team though. The annoying thing is...we don't know the lengths of these contracts. They could be for 10 days and they could be for 1 year. I doubt Jefferson and Rucker got long-term deals though.

One guy I'd like to see in a Laker uni is Ike Austin, he can still provide some quality minutes at the center position.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/roster/index.html 

Go there...it's the Lakers current roster.

AJ Guyton is on there. And so is Guy Rucker!!! What the heck are the Lakers up to?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of Guy Rucker...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> This Jefferson guy won't make the team. Can you honestly see the last name of "de Souza Sobral" on the back of an NBA jersey? lol.
> 
> I do think that Guyton will be on the team though. The annoying thing is...we don't know the lengths of these contracts. They could be for 10 days and they could be for 1 year. I doubt Jefferson and Rucker got long-term deals though.


First, his last name is only Sobral! Second his contract is for one year. But I have to agree with you that he probably won't make the roster.

Here is a photo of Jefferson


----------



## Max Air (Sep 14, 2002)

The Lakers also invited Elias Larry Ayuso (185-G-77, college: USC)
to camp. Below is the link:

http://www.latinbasket.com/pur/pur.asp


----------



## Max Air (Sep 14, 2002)

Just saw on FoxSports that the Lakers also signed Nick Sheppard...

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/nick_sheppard.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found a link in english about Jefferson Sobral


[url]http://www.latinbasket.com/bra/bra.asp[/URL] 

Any other information I have I will post here.


----------

